# "04" Impala system



## rusrious (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey homies, picked up a tight 2004 Impala, and need some sounds.. Was thinking of 2- 12" woofers and 1- 10" woofer.. Would that sound str8 or just the 2 - 12"s.. Just one highpowered 10" for the range differance...

Let me know what you think



BET


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

i would do 2-12's are better yet 3-12's on a strong amp but it depends on the wattage of your subs.


----------



## boxchevy14 (Dec 13, 2006)

1 JL 12w7 on a 1000/1 amp. :0


----------



## rusrious (Nov 14, 2006)

ok, homies, thanks, will think about this.. What if I took out the back dash and replaced it with 4- 10"s

My back seats come down, so that probably would work well? Unless I made a sealed enclosure with the whole back dash? Would that be smart?

Trying to come up with some plans, looking to start this shortly, and just needed some insight..

Let me know what you would do.. I want some strong signals, you know, " here come rusrious 4 blocks away type shit, :biggrin: 

BET


----------



## rusrious (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll get some area pics and numbers for space, and go from there



BET


----------



## rusrious (Nov 14, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cerwin-Vega-3200-2-Cha...1QQcmdZViewItem



http://cgi.ebay.com/Phoenix-Gold-QX900-1D-...1QQcmdZViewItem

which one would you get?


----------



## rusrious (Nov 14, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Cerwin-Vega-V-Max-...1QQcmdZViewItem

with


http://cgi.ebay.com/LANZAR-VIBE286-2-CHANN...1QQcmdZViewItem



How about these?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rusrious_@Feb 18 2007, 10:24 AM~7289860
> *Hey homies, picked up a tight 2004 Impala, and need some sounds..  Was thinking of 2- 12" woofers and 1- 10" woofer..  Would that sound str8 or just the 2 - 12"s..  Just one highpowered 10" for the range differance...
> 
> Let me know what you think
> ...



how much do you have to spend on subs and amps total


----------



## rusrious (Nov 14, 2006)

hey Sporty, looking to dump about $400

I'm hearing that lanzar amp is pretty good for the price...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

SSD 15" dual 2 $209
https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/...view.shopscript


autotek mean machine 1000.1 $224
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTOTEK-MM1000-1D-MONO...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rusrious (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Sporty, Homie, the amp isn't available anymore, but I did look at a few of the same brand..

The subs are tight, I like them.. Might get 4, two for my lady friends whip, 2 for me.. 


Good lookin homie



BET


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rusrious_@Feb 19 2007, 10:00 PM~7301987
> *Hey Sporty, Homie, the amp isn't available anymore, but I did look at a few of the same brand..
> 
> The subs are tight, I like them..  Might get 4, two for my lady friends whip, 2 for me..
> ...



you can also get that mean machine here
http://www.ikesound.com/product-product_id/5942


and if you decide to get two for you and two for your girl then you need to get the dual 1ohm versions so you can wire each pair to 1ohm and you'll need more power... your gonna want to go with the autotek SS1900.1 (if you stick with autotek for the amp)


----------



## rusrious (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Sporty, how about this deal here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/KICKER-DCVR124-12-COMP...1QQcmdZViewItem

Would these work homie?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

i would go with the SSD15 option over the cvr option.


but the CVRs will do well too... its all in how much you want to spend..

the ssd arent subs that you just throw into any old box so if your not into making an enclosure or know where you can have one made, just get the CVR's and call it a day..


----------



## rusrious (Nov 14, 2006)

Wat up,

found this amp. I remember back in the day, Hifonics was whyyyy underrated, and these things rocked... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/HIFONICS-ZX7500-2-Chan...1QQcmdZViewItem

This amp, and the 2 CVR's Kickers?


BET


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

this isnt back in the day, hifonics isnt making them how they use too


----------



## rusrious (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Homies, got a new addition last night,

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Pioneer-In-...roductDetail.do

So far, so good.. Had CC hook it up, underan hour.. One thing that sucked was they say I needed another component to run this properly in my ride.. " eledgelly" I needed this so my info cluster worked properly, and didnt stay on after a costume stereo is installed.. I guess this also by-passes the auto-volume feature in the impala.. Also had them hook up RCA's and remote for the rest of the system.. Should be here March, 1st.. CANT WAIT..

Thanks for peepin this out homies



BET


----------



## rusrious (Nov 14, 2006)

Whats up homies, good morning.. Well, got my subs yesterday, and the amp Weds, and spent the night hooking it all up.. 

I got the kicker 12"'s, and a the 4000 watt Lanzar, which by the way, is a pretty good amp.. 


















The kickers are DCVR 12's, which are 4 ohm, RMS 600, and 1200 MAX...
The amp is 2-channel, 4000 watts.

How should I hook it up to the amp? Right now, I'm using one channel.. Should I bridge these, or just use the one channel?

It is slamming right now, but just want to make sure that this is hooked up right and proper with this amp..


Let me tell ya this, this Impala is a solid ass whip, no rattle AT ALL, can't believe it... My Taurus sounds like it is going to fall apart, with a 800 watt crossfire, and 2 kicker CRV ( 300 watts ),lol./..

Thanks homies for your help...



BET


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

02 impala i did.. 2 12's did just fine. would have sounded better, if they were better subs though.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 21 2007, 08:55 PM~7525185
> *02 impala i did..  2 12's did just fine.  would have sounded better, if they were better subs though.
> 
> 
> ...


Also would have sounded better if it wasn't built around a pre-fab bandpass box...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 21 2007, 08:57 PM~7525200
> *Also would have sounded better if it wasn't built around a pre-fab bandpass box...
> *


hey.. i already had it. figured why not. lol 


wont be doing that again though. starting next project in my 68 in about a week.. wont be going with high dollar stuff there either... mostly be for show, not so much sound. but definately nothing pre-fab this time..


----------

